# Concord grape and apple wine



## Northwoods Wine (Aug 29, 2020)

I have 9 lbs of concord grapes and will get 25 lbs or so of my neighbor's honey crisp apples. I'd like to make a 6 gallon wine recipe. Ideas?


----------

